# New lens.



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm looking for a new lens for my Canon 550d. I'm a total beginner at this photography lark but want a 55-250mm so I can get a bit better zoom. As I'm pretty rubbish (but hopefully improving) I'm look to get one as cheap as chips while I find my way around the endless settings on my camera. I've been looking at the EF-S 55-250mm f4-5.6 STM but are there any similar but at a better price?

Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## Tomh1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

The sigma 70-300 DG is worth a look. Decent lens & you can pick them up very cheap plus they have the macro mode!


----------



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

Personally I'd look for a zoom that goes from 18 to 200 or 300. I started with a 55 200 for my Nikon then realised I was changing lenses all the time. Ditched 2 lenses for one. I now have the 18-200 nikon a sigma 10-20 for wide angle which is amazing. A 50mm fixed and a macro that I rarely use.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, will take a look at Sigma :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

I've the sigma on a nikon mount, decent enough lens, but can be a bit sticky when zooming. Not that fast though, only F4.5 / 5.6 if I recall.


----------



## TheCrow (Mar 10, 2017)

I had the canon fit sigma and it was a great lens. 70-300 is a great all rounder assuming you have the kit lens to cover the shorter focal lengths


----------

